# Pull start pulls back, HARD!



## honda4kx (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a Honda eb4000x and the pull start pulls back so hard when I try to start it, that it pulls out of my hand and breaks the cord. 

Any ideas? At first I thought it was a problem with the recoil assembly. I have put a new line on it 3 times now. I am starting to think it's not the recoil. But maybe it is?

I should be able to pull the cord and hold it in the extended position for a moment? Right?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

honda4kx said:


> I have a Honda eb4000x and the pull start pulls back so hard when I try to start it, that it pulls out of my hand and breaks the cord.
> 
> Any ideas? At first I thought it was a problem with the recoil assembly. I have put a new line on it 3 times now. I am starting to think it's not the recoil. But maybe it is?
> 
> ...


There is only one way to disassemble and reassemble the recoil starter, and getting it wrong could result in it _not_ releasing and pulling back on the starter cord. It is pretty simple to get right (or wrong) so don't feel bad.

The paper shop manual Honda sells direct has five fully detailed and illustrated pages on the recoil, from removal to inspection and rebuilding down to the last screw. The shop manual has +195 more pages of everything you'd ever want to know about the generator too. Here are the links to get one (amazon or eBay):

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

honda4kx said:


> I have a Honda eb4000x and the pull start pulls back so hard when I try to start it, that it pulls out of my hand and breaks the cord.
> 
> Any ideas? At first I thought it was a problem with the recoil assembly. I have put a new line on it 3 times now. I am starting to think it's not the recoil. But maybe it is?
> 
> ...


You ignition timing is off, it is firing way to early.


----------

